# Wie Tc7200 von 5ghz auf 2,4ghz zurücksetzten?



## lukas89 (12. Oktober 2013)

*Wie Tc7200 von 5ghz auf 2,4ghz zurücksetzten?*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich hab gerade ein kleines Problem. 
Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich einen unitymedia Vertrag mit 50mbit Internet. 
Installiert wurde bei mir der technicolor tc7200 Router. Leider musste ich feststellen das das Internet recht langsam ist und ein speedtest zeigte das nur etwa 5-10 Mbit ankommen.
Daher habe ich im Internet nach Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung geguckt wie funkkanal ändern etc. 

Hier fand ich auch die Möglichkeit die Frequenz von 2,4ghz auf 5 GHz zu ändern. Ohne groß drüber nachzudenken gab ich in den Browser 192.168.0.1 ein und änderte die Frequenz. 
Ich durfte feststellen das mein edimax USB 5ghz offensichtlich nicht kann und wollte es wieder zurückstellen. 
Nur komme ich nun über 192.168.0.1 nicht mehr in das Menü rein. Sehr ihr eine Möglichkeit das wieder zu ändern? Hab da leider nicht die große Ahnung von hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Die Nachricht tippe ich grad von meinem Handy also entschuldige ich schon mal etwaige Rechtschreibfehler ...

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Amigo (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie Tc7200 von 5ghz auf 2,4ghz zurücksetzten?*

(Auf die schnelle mit dem großen G gesucht... Bin kein Netzwerk- oder Routerguru^^)

Thema anzeigen - Probleme mit TC7200 • Inoffizielles Unitymedia Kabel BW-Forum



> *Offenbar vergibt der  Router nur eine IPv6-Adresse.* Somit kann ich Seiten, die IPv6  unterstützen problemlos aufrufen (Google, Facebook und Gott sei dank  auch das Forum hier!), aber IPv4-Seiten nicht! Windows sagt zum  LAN-Status:
> 
> IPv4-Konnektivität: Kein Internetzugriff
> IPv6-Konnektivität: Internet
> ...


Lösung?


> Für alle, die das selbe Problem haben, folgende Schritte haben mir zur Lösung geholfen:
> 
> ->  Im Fenster "Status von LAN-Verbindung" auf "Eigenschaften" und dort die  Eigentschaften von "Internetprotokoll Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)" aufrufen.  Habe dann eine feste IP vergeben (IP-Adresse 192.168.0.10, Subnetzmaske  255.255.255.0, Standardgateway 192.168.0.1), da der DHCP-Server vom  Router ausgeschaltet war. ( http://www.unitymediakabelbwforum.de/images/smilies/kopfschlag.gif Die späte Uhrzeit)
> Danach konnte ich problemlos wie gewohnt alle weiteren Schritte zur Konfiguration vornehmen.


Vllt. hilft es dir erstmal ins Menü zu kommen!?


----------



## Stueppi (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie Tc7200 von 5ghz auf 2,4ghz zurücksetzten?*

Hat der Router keinen Reset Knopf?


----------



## lukas89 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ah der Resetknopf , danke für die Hilfe das wlan funktioniert wieder!
Dann werd ich mich mal wieder an die Verbesserung des wlans machen ...


----------

